# Are you a fan of horror movies? If YES answer the poll about what your MBTI type is.



## Eysan (Aug 5, 2017)

I want to find out if a like of horror movies is related to type at all. So if you're a fan, answer the poll!


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm an xNTJ and I'm a big fan of supernatural horror.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Evil dead 2 and 3
Dead snow 1&2
The shining
Carrie
Demon seed
Dead alive
Critters
Wax works
They live
Dawn, day, night of the living dead
The omen
Texas chain saw massacre 
Devils rejects
Planet horror
Many more


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

Horror is my favorite genre, although I can't claim connoisseurship in any way.
_10 Cloverfield Lane_, _The Boy_, _Elevator_, (-lighter-) material such as _Beetlejuice_, the Annabelle/Ring franchises, etc. 
For some reason my library always stocks the shittiest horror films. I haven't touched the better ones, i.e. _The Shining_, _Silence of the Lambs_, _Psycho_, _Nightmare on Elm Street_, _The Blair Witch Project_.
Maybe when my student/work life lulls a little.


----------



## Magnet (Jul 29, 2019)

oblivious. theres nothing to those that make me tick


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

My favourite horror films include:


Apartment 1303
28 Weeks Later
Alien Covenant
Annabelle (the whole franchise)
Bram Stoker’s Dracula
The Cabin in the Woods
Cloverfield (the whole franchise)
The Conjuring 
The Curse of La Llorona
Devil
Dracula Untold 
Drag Me To Hell
The Eye 
Ezra
Fallen
From Hell
The Grudge (the whole franchise)
Insidious (the whole franchise)
Jeruzalem
Mirrors
The Ninth Gate
Ouija (the whole franchise)
Quarantine 
Pandorum
Prometheus
The Nun
The Possession
The Ring
Shutter 
The Shrine
The Unborn


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes but I prefer more psychological horror movies. Stuff that you'll be thinking about for hours after the movie is over.

Stuff like the Blaire Witch Project but actually scary... I don't live in a rural area so I couldn't relate much but I did enjoy the movie. My wife thinks the movie is actually kind of funny, but I think that's due to her brother's narration when they watched it.

Oh, I really liked the Japanese version of the Grudge and I like Asian horror movies in general.

Hm, The Babadook is another one I thought was a good movie but not very scary.

Oh yes, I love a good and/or corny zombie apocalypse movie. :laughing:

Hm, oh a surprise movie that I enjoyed that was supernatural was Paranormal Activity. Probably because I was expecting a bad horror film, but got a decently psychological movie. It made me kind of nervous about what's in the attic for a while. :laughing:


----------



## Angel Cat (Jul 24, 2019)

INFP and nope, not my thing. (Didn't vote just commenting.) I'm not the scaredy type, I like mysteries but if it's just plain scary stuff without substance or a chance for me to think more deeply into the plot and whatnot, I really don't enjoy it (like, they just die of their stupidity? Really?) Especially since my friends would hate all my critiquing of their favorite horror movies if we go watch home movies or Netflix.

(I haven't been to a movie house in years, I don't like the feel of being in a room of many people, I can't concentrate on the movie in cinemas and ultimately think I don't get my money's worth. Haha)


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

Tried to watch a movie once about a certain board. It was obvious where the monster was gonna come from. They didn't even try to hide it. I was observed fleeing the room while yelling "F### NO!" at full volume.

Then there's the easter bunny scene from _Holidays_. I think it's in contention with the aforementioned movie for my hardest nope ever.

Screw horror movies, and double for movies that utilize jumpscares.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

ISFP. My whole time favorite horror movie is The Descent.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm an INFJ. I mostly enjoy psychological horror, along with sci-fi horror, cosmic horror, and some occasional milder body horror (such as Fringe).


----------



## Samari (Jul 12, 2019)

Yes! 
I like horror movies that frighten you by implication and mystery... less into straight zombie flicks.
Warning: spoilers for the Shining and Haunting of Hill house if you haven't seen them.


For example, I love how at the end of the Shining, it's implied that Jack Nicholson was always the caretaker and always insane when he shows up in the photograph taken before he was born, or that he somehow channeled that person and the power of that "rewrote" his own history. Deliciously shivery.

I also really like the recent remake of Haunting of Hill House, especially the concept of the locked forbidden room that changes its appearance to suit each character's hidden desire, molding itself to whatever it is that person wants, to the point that none of them ever realize they've been inside until it's much too late to extricate themselves from its subtle poisonous influence. Also, the whole deal with Nell - how she suffers from these horrid hallucinations of the Bent Neck Lady terrorizing her, only to realize when she finally dies (by hanging) that she was the Bent Neck Lady all along, trying to warn herself but unable to speak ... such good shiver chills!!! And it's that same concept of malleable time, and questionable destiny, and well, if she had known it was herself, she never would have hanged herself, surely? but then the Bent Neck Lady wouldn't have come into existence to frighten her in the first place... sort of a Catch-22 of horror and time manipulation. And all the what-ifs of how it might have played out.

Horror is also fun for me when it mixes in fantasy, like a new species of carnivorous plant that eats people but no one suspects, they all think it's the old lady who owns the greenhouse... Like the Twilight Zone and HP Lovecraft type stuff, not so much bloodbathy horror? Although there can be crossover - I think the Silence of the Lambs is a good example of that - but it has to have some suspenseful psychological aspect beyond just "there's a crazy person with a saw murdering people, who's next?" for me to really savor it. 

So I guess there's an aspect of playing with the "inescapable" and all its dread possibilities that I find appealing in horror movies.

But what's sort of funny is I get sincerely terrified, and flinch and wince and jump at everything, and worry about the characters surviving, and if there happens to be someone watching with me, they inevitably think they should turn it off because I'm too invested and I'm like "NNOOOOOO I must know how it ends!!!". 

Them: "Why do you want to watch something that upsets you so much?" 
Me: "But it's so good." 
Them: "Are you going to sleep at all after this?" 
Me: "No. Definitely not for a week." 
Them: "Why do you do this to yourself?" 
Me: "Don't know... maybe it's an emotional addiction? ... turn it back on now?"

I love horror so much.


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

Horror is my fave genre! Nice to see so many other INFJs agree:happy:


----------



## FishOni (Mar 3, 2016)

I love the concept of horror but have a hard time liking most horror movies...


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

1930s vintage horror for me. The kind that made an 11 year old boy too petrified to move one October night long ago. There was a full moon, the wind blew, and the shadows danced as the dead leaves came alive with a will of their own. The boy’s heart was about to beat out of his chest as Frankenstein claimed another victim. Horror, you see, can become very personal...


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I want nothing to do with horror movies. I do not like ugly scary startling creepy stressful dramatic depressing things. There may be some movies I like that have such elements in them but I don't like those parts, and those aren't the point or focus of the movie/show. I want my entertainment to make me feel happy, I try to avoid things that make me feel unpleasant.

I did not vote on the poll.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

I love horror in all of it's forms. INFP.


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

INFP, I like horror films but my standards for horror are pretty snobby. I won't watch anything that looks like a half-assed jumpscare flick. That ain't horror, that's just tension.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

that Us movie was ASS


----------



## DawnUnder (Aug 11, 2019)

Yes I love them. I dont know my type though, thats what Im here to learn!


----------

